# E30fest August 30th, Northampton MA



## Chapel (Jul 23, 2003)

E30fest/Rabbitation 2003 will be at the Northampton Airport on August 30-31st

alot of people are coming on Saturday, spending the night and heading to BFE from there (as its only about 70 miles from there)


----------



## M3_413 (Jul 10, 2003)

Thats the same weekend as Bimmerfest 
East at Lime Rock Park with the vintage 
racing.  O well guess I'll just have to 
go to both :dunno: :thumbup:


----------

